# Things I've been wanting to say...



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The fact that I used to be a starving stray does NOT grant you the right to chase me with food all day. Seeing so much food (dry, wet, chicken) around me all the time is making me lose my appetite! - _Her Royal Highness __Princess Gatita von Meow._

The fact that you three females, you, Princess and your new arrival, that white psycho, drive me crazy with your sudden hysterics every day, does NOT grant you the right to be on me all the time asking if I'm ok, apologizing and using your lips like a suction cup on my carefully-groomed fur! - _His Royal Highness Prince von Meow._

I demand special rights to come and go from the house as I please! So what if I'm still young and recently adopted, I'm used to taking care of myself in the streets and nothing bad will happen to me. - _Lady Bianca von Meow_.

Next, please?


----------



## love42013 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol to funny


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

" play with me, play with me, , playwithme, playwithme, playwithme, playwithmeplaywithmeplaywithme!!!!!!" Gypsy


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Here, snuggle me, let me give you kisses and lick your nose. Oh wow your nose looks fun . CHOMP! -Waffles

Notouchynotouchynotouchy - Monkeys


Here, let me help you dry off after the shower by rubbing your legs. My fur is very absorbent. - Kodak


Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Purrrrrrrrrr - Romy


My nose is cold, very very cold, let me press it into your armpit JUST as you're falling asleep. - Teeb


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

The monster I created.

Brush me, I've just eaten. 
Brush me, I've just eaten.
Brush me, I've just eaten.

I'm hungry.

Brush me, I've just eaten.
Brush me, I've just eaten.
Brush me, I've just eaten.

I'm hungry.

Brush me, I've just eaten.
Brush me, I've just eaten.
Brush me, I've just eaten.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice big poop, now I lick myself clean. Now is times for yous wake up, I lick you nose, your chin. _WAKE UP


_You finally noticed I like to chew on your toothbrush. I heard you when you muttered "I wonder how long he's been doing that?"


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

-bat on the nose, bat on the nose- "ooh good your awake play with me" Snickers

"just though I'd remind you to feed me" Alex


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Hilarious, all!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Sometimes, when I come back late at night after my highly classified travels, the door to the garage is closed and I have to sleep in the plush insulated house under the porch instead of the one in the garage. I think I should have a key to the garage entry door.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Now listen here! If a 20 foot giant suddenly picked you up and you had to trust him not to drop you, would you?? No, you wouldn't. Put me down now, I want to chase that wasp and possibly get stung on the nose. You think I don't know it stings!? I bloody know, but I'm a ninja, and I ain't no quitter...plus, you bore me to death - I need a little excitement. - Indi

I...want to...sleeeep...stop...with...the....squeezingssss....! - Onca

We are cats....Need we say more? Now do your job and feed us...Pronto. 

Don't ever leave without a substitute human thingy put in place to feed us....Ever! 

I gain 7lbs whilst asleep. Dont ever attempt to move me..it's a survival strategy...dont argue with the facts. 

I'm not fat. This is all muscle...like i said...dont question me...I look hot and you know it. 

By cats.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

"Hiiiiiii!! Pet me! pet me! Stop petting me! Where are you going? Pet me! Stop petting me! Pet me!" -Callie


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just so you know, sometimes i wanna come in, sometimes i wanna go out, and sometimes i just wanna sit and hover in between the two and watch you get increasingly irritated and confused. It's what I do. - Cat.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Puuurrrrr... I'm so cute.. Pet me .. See me wiggle on the floor ... I'm so cute ... Don't Touch Me!!!! ~~Sienna


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Everytime you leave this house, it is solely for my purposes, ie. to get me food. And I always expect something dead I can eat on your return. Now off you go....it's time for my nap....I'll be dreaming of you holding a nice big grocery bag...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Goldtanker said:


> Sometimes, when I come back late at night after my highly classified travels, the door to the garage is closed and I have to sleep in the plush insulated house under the porch instead of the one in the garage. I think I should have a key to the garage entry door.


What?! Midnight doesn't have the key to the garage yet?! Sheesh, some pet owners are so uncaring! :razz:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Straysmommy said:


> I demand special rights to come and go from the house as I please! So what if I'm still young and recently adopted, I'm used to taking care of myself in the streets and nothing bad will happen to me. - _Lady Bianca von Meow_.


Three kitties now? Congratulations, Straysmommy! How did this come about?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That's what I've been asking myself all day today. I have to move now and I don't know how I'll find a place to rent. Two of them just followed me home, the first and third. The second one is a cat I always wanted to save from the streets. The 2 that followed me too, I always dreamed of saving them from the streets. These 3 are just soooo not made for the streets....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I know that feeling. Every time I look at Momo, I'm so glad that we brought her in. I still feel bad about having to abort her kittens, but considering that she was only 5 months old and just a tiny bit of kitten, I know it was for the best. If she had stayed a stray, she more than likely would have died trying to give birth. And she's such a dainty little girl. She has the cutest little "mew". 

Do you have any pictures of Lady Bianca von Meow? I'd love to see some.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

This is Lady Bianca, the stray that came in from the cold...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That's the first photo I've seen of her. She is very sweet.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Greenport ferals. The landlord is coming on his annual inspection in a couple weeks and I'm so afraid that he'll discover I have 3 cats instead of 1... He allowed 1 as a special concession a year ago.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Can two go visit a friend for the day? That is what we would do I college- as the inspectors came in the front door that cat would be going out the back to a room that had already been inspected.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What a great idea! I intend to send Lady Bianca to the garden where she feels at home, because it was her home since she was born, and I hope to be able to trap Princess, because she doesn't go out, and take her to a friend's. If I can't trap her, I'll put her in the bedroom, and if he discovers her, I'll say that I'm cat-sitting for a friend. What do you think?


----------

